# Thoughts on BOXER -24W / 168R HID Flashlight?



## Gordov2 (Jul 18, 2007)

This would be my first HID light and I'm thinking the Boxer might be the way to go. I am into the high lumen output, long runtime, long throw, the physical length of light, etc. 

Is the beam adjustable? Is this a high quality light for an HID? Are there better options out there?

Please school me on this kind of light and what I should be looking for, if i haven't already found it.

Thanks very much in advance!
-Gordo


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Gordov2,

You are in luck.
I have just posted my 2nd beamshot shootout.
Both contain the Boxer 24W HID.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168865

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169840

Honestly, the Boxer is great. I love it. As for long runtime... well you get 60 mins per battery mag. It is a very high quality light and about the same size as a 2D mag. See pics for other comparisons.

The beam is adjustable and the reflector is OP which helps smmoth it a little. I recommend it as a great 1st Small HID.

Cheers,
DiCEMAN


----------



## Gordov2 (Jul 18, 2007)

DiCEMAN said:


> Hi Gordov2,
> 
> You are in luck.
> I have just posted my 2nd beamshot shootout.
> ...


 
Thanks so much! Is the brightness in any way adjustable?


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Cheers,

No, HID's aren't adjustable in output without changing ballasts etc.
Once they warm up, that's what you've got.

However... There is a recent thread on the new Wolf-Eyes Shark the has 2 modes - 10W and 24W.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169335

DiCEMAN


----------



## Gordov2 (Jul 18, 2007)

DiCEMAN said:


> Cheers,
> 
> No, HID's aren't adjustable in output without changing ballasts etc.
> Once they warm up, that's what you've got.
> ...


 
Again, thanks so much! Those beam shots were amazing! The Boxer is out of this world!!!! Now when you turn on the Boxer, is there any warm up time before you actually get light? 

Do you think this would make a good LEO's tactical light. And also, what is the best holster for the Boxer and where would one find it??
-Scott


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 18, 2007)

Yep, full power at about 30 secs.
Not really tactical as you can't flash it on and off.
Wolf Eyes make holsters, I haven't got one so I'm not sure. Mike at PTS has them on his website.


----------



## Gordov2 (Jul 18, 2007)

DiCEMAN said:


> Yep, full power at about 30 secs.
> Not really tactical as you can't flash it on and off.
> Wolf Eyes make holsters, I haven't got one so I'm not sure. Mike at PTS has them on his website.


 
OK, thanks again!
-Gordo


----------



## Secur1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I also got my Boxer 24w from Mike and i am extremely pleased with it.
Great value for money.
Unbelievable ammount of light from such a small package.
Batteries easy to find, recharge and replace.
Great built quality.
I can light up a target as far as i can clearly see with naked eye (700m to 1000m).
I got mine with the holster and i cannot stress enough the importance of getting it. It's my most expencive light and i never transport it without the holster.

And being a flashaholic it just puts a big smile on my face every time i light it up


----------



## Tempora (Jul 23, 2007)

A 24W Boxer will probably be my next flashlight.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 24, 2007)

Got a new Boxer OTW here as I type this.Recently the boxer got a small update : Revised reflect area and better/ wider focus range.

I will do a mini review Friday or so.



Grabbed it from Mike over at PTS. Can't beat that CPF discount and top notch service.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi guys,
Thanks for all the kind words! 
The 24W Boxer Fastcar is waiting on is one of the new improved units with a much faster start up time, about 15 seconds.

We have had them for about a month now so if you bought one recently it's probably the new improved virsion.


----------



## SUb42-Fr (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Gordov2, i wanna buy a Boxer 24 to before mid of august, but when is the newer version of the Boxer will be out ?

(I apologize for my english, i post from France)


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess I use my Boxer 24 W as a "tactical light" for law enforcement, but. . .

because it takes a while to warm up, you have to carry another light in addition to the HID in case you need light instantly and can't wait for it--law enforcement officers on evening shifts should carry two flashlights anyway. Usually, the warmup isn't a problem for me. This thing is so bright, nothing compares. I lit up a "spotter" the other night at 30-40 yards. He had something in his hand. Near hard cover, I asked him what the item was. He held up his cell phone. With a dimmer light, I wouldn't be able to see or identify that and the massive amount of white light on the target makes seeing me difficult at best.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike ( PTS) has the revised Boxer right now ).


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 25, 2007)

Got my new boxer 2day, read my review
Got a digi cree 4 stage also, in REVIEW area


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 27, 2007)

This is Nicole. I am Davids much better half.Was just walking the new puppy and found a 1ct diamond stud.This new small thing has mucho light.

Like the T5 the new Boxer is M I N E !
I want to join up but david says no girls post here 


Nikki :kiss:


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome Nicole.

I think you will be most welcome here:twothumbs
Perhaps a shot of you with the new Boxer can be your 1st photo post...
Have fun.

DiCEMAN


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 28, 2007)

Mr. Diceman

You mean MY new boxer !



Nikki:kiss:


----------



## Daekar (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this new version fully regulated like the Shark 10W/24W is? I remember seeing a runtime graph of the Boxer24W a while back which showed it decreased 30% over the life of the battery, so I was hoping that had been changed...

Nevermind, my question was answered in another thread... according to several sources, it IS fully regulated.


----------



## FASTCAR (Jul 31, 2007)

Tested my new boxer in my box, varied less then 3% + or - over an hour.It is regulated for sure.Old and new AE light ( IMO) is way 2 throwy..not to mention you cant adjust it like the boxer like a M*g light.
I really like this thing.Glad (PTS) mike told me about it :thumbsup:

Worth every penny IMO.

Might be the best lumens per size ever.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 31, 2007)

At 1800 lumens it's reasonably tough to notice a fade in Output though. I think I have the slightly earlier version which relies on the Flat curve of the 168A's to keep it going.

Ca you send me a couple of pics of the 'new' reflector etc, i'd like to compare to mine to see if the difference is noticeable.

On a side note.... you should also get the Defender style tailcap from the Wolf-Eyes M300. It fits straight on.
Fastcar... You said 'YOUR' Boxer... I though it had been re-possessed

DiCEMAN


----------

